# Semiflex saddles...



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

Has anyone any experience of these saddles?

My mare is down with Michael Peace currently and has been working really well. However, when he rode her in my Albion Platinum all the 'issues' raised their ugly heads again. So he put her straight back in the semiflex saddle that he had been riding her in, and she went back to the improvements she had made. 

I have never really heard of these saddles other than through him... so I was looking for some experiences of them really!


----------



## flyingfeet (6 April 2010)

Not had any personal experience, but many people seem to rave about the Barrie Swain saddles.

I can see logic in having a tree capable of moving with the horse, rather than being rigid, which is why I've got a WOW. 

There website might help in details: http://www.semiflexsaddles.co.uk/


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

Thanks... my other mare has a WOW, do they move in a similar way?

I did have a WOW for this mare but I sold it because it didn't seem to suit her, beginning to regret it now I have to admit!


----------



## flyingfeet (6 April 2010)

Pass; not sure how the movement differs - wow is definitely lateral movement whereas the Semiflex seems more front to back. 

Plus you mare may not have liked the air, which is the other thing with wow's, although you can get foam only panels


----------



## TarrSteps (6 April 2010)

I know kerelli has a couple and has had good luck with them so perhaps get in touch with her.  I've been considering them as an option on a "hard to fit" horse and have read good things about them.


----------



## dressagecrazy (6 April 2010)

Havent tried these saddles, but have heard good things about them. They are a saddle that would definitely be on my list to try if for any reason my WOW was no longer useable.


----------



## Halfstep (6 April 2010)

Never used one myself but also have heard really good things about them.


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			I know kerelli has a couple and has had good luck with them so perhaps get in touch with her.  I've been considering them as an option on a "hard to fit" horse and have read good things about them.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, have sent a PM


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

dressagecrazy said:



			Havent tried these saddles, but have heard good things about them. They are a saddle that would definitely be on my list to try if for any reason my WOW was no longer useable.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you... I have never even heard of them prior to this!

It is good to hear people have heard good things about these saddles though!


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

Halfstep said:



			Never used one myself but also have heard really good things about them. 

Click to expand...


Thanks Halfstep... Do you know people who use them? 

If so would you mind telling me a bit about what you have heard from these people (you can PM me if you would prefer).


----------



## CBAnglo (6 April 2010)

I like BS saddles in general, and the semi-flex saddles are really good - especially for really broad backed horses.  Quite difficult to find second hand, new ones are about £1,880.  

If you google them, you should be able to find the blurb on how they work.


----------



## Halfstep (6 April 2010)

My old trainer used to use them and would swear by them for cold backed or sensitive horses.  They are quite minimal in terms of riders comfort (no big blocks and not very deep seated), but are supposed to be super good for horses' backs (allegedly).


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

Halfstep said:



			My old trainer used to use them and would swear by them for cold backed or sensitive horses.  They are quite minimal in terms of riders comfort (no big blocks and not very deep seated), but are supposed to be super good for horses' backs (allegedly).
		
Click to expand...

It is just a lot of money to spend if I end up selling her... 

I have an Albion Platinum to sell, but only going to cover half the cost by the looks of things! Feel in a complete muddle at the moment and am officially sick of saddles!

Right now I want to give the horse the best chance, but what if it is just another excuse?


----------



## Halfstep (6 April 2010)

What saddles do you have currently JS?


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

Halfstep said:



			What saddles do you have currently JS?
		
Click to expand...

Dizz has a WOW and Han has an Albion SLK...


----------



## Halfstep (6 April 2010)

How come you got rid of the WOW you had for Bolli? Before shelling out on another saddle, perhaps try her in Grace's WOW if it will fit her and see how she goes. Problem is she is bound to change shape as she develops - if you buy a new saddle for her now it may well not fit at all in a year.


----------



## TarrSteps (6 April 2010)

I can't see how it would be an "excuse" if she goes in one saddle and not another, with the same person riding, in the same situation.  That's a pretty clear indication she doesn't get on with the original saddle.

Do you mean does she have something wrong with her that she can't wear a traditional saddle?  Or that she isn't capable of withstanding a "normal" amount of discomfort?  I don't mean that as a shot - riding is not comfortable for horses, no matter how we slice it.  But some horses are simply not able to cope with the same level of pressure other horses accept regularly.  Some dressage lines are famous for this, because the sensitivity and expression that's there for the job makes them unusually reactive - they are horses for whom, as much as possible, everything has to be "perfect".  (The derogatory North American term for horses like this is "they can't take a joke".  )


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

Halfstep said:



			How come you got rid of the WOW you had for Bolli? Before shelling out on another saddle, perhaps try her in Grace's WOW if it will fit her and see how she goes. Problem is she is bound to change shape as she develops - if you buy a new saddle for her now it may well not fit at all in a year.
		
Click to expand...

I got rid of the WOW because she kept getting rid of me  

Grace's WOW will be hugely too big for her as it is now an extra wide fitting... and the last time I tried to change the head plate I had to phone my saddler because there were two pieces spare when I put it all back together    

That is my worry about a new saddle (in addition to the cost too) but just looking into these semiflex ones because the difference was rather dramatic! She could come home next week if she continues going as well as she was in the semiflex, but reverted quite drastically in the Albion.


----------



## _jetset_ (6 April 2010)

TarrSteps said:



			I can't see how it would be an "excuse" if she goes in one saddle and not another, with the same person riding, in the same situation.  That's a pretty clear indication she doesn't get on with the original saddle.

Do you mean does she have something wrong with her that she can't wear a traditional saddle?  Or that she isn't capable of withstanding a "normal" amount of discomfort?  I don't mean that as a shot - riding is not comfortable for horses, no matter how we slice it.  But some horses are simply not able to cope with the same level of pressure other horses accept regularly.  Some dressage lines are famous for this, because the sensitivity and expression that's there for the job makes them unusually reactive - they are horses for whom, as much as possible, everything has to be "perfect".  (The derogatory North American term for horses like this is "they can't take a joke".  )
		
Click to expand...

I think you have hit the nail on the head with your second paragraph... I don't think she can cope with pressure that other horses would never even bat an eyelid about. For example, my big IDxTB mare has had some issues with her saddle recently (in that it has become a little narrow for her) and the only reason I discovered this was because when my husband sat in the saddle I could see that it was leaning to one side as a result. She never once objected, in fact she has been going better than she ever has done before, and without him sitting on her I would not have known really. 

Bolli is from a 'known' sensitive line... she is by Houston. I know so many people warned me against this line (and yes, perhaps I should have listened) so I think this is a major factor.


----------



## Ginn (6 April 2010)

JS - may be worth trying a Wow but with foam instead of Flair. I have done just this with Till's and have to say I am really really pleased with it. Wasn't because there was much wrong with the Flair but I had a few little niggles (pm if you want me to explain further) but with the foam I couldn't be happier! Plus it has the advantages which for me were so important in a saddle - its adjustability and flexibility, it fits madam really well and since swapping to foam she went up a gullet plate in a month and most of all she is really happy in it. Just a thought (and fte would probably be able to sort you out with an ex demo for about 1/3 of the price of a new SF).


----------



## kerilli (6 April 2010)

have replied to pm.
hadn't read this first.
hope you appreciate my comment about the type of saddles that are not finished off perfectly inside - lumps, bumps, unchamfered edges etc, which can transfer through as pressure points and pain.... wasn't a lucky guess...  
Barrie's saddles are v good for horses' backs. i agree that they aren't necessarily as 'blocky' as some but he does diff sized blocks (some huge) which can be attached on velcro to wherever you like them to sit to fit your thigh etc.
i have the precursor to the semiflex, the 'Madonna' holistic treed dr, and it is a lovely saddle to ride in and for the horse. in fact i had a try out session with his prototype treeless on 1 of mine (homebred working at Medium) swapping back and forth from Madonna to treeless and back again, and she worked absolutely identically in them, which i thought was very interesting... the tree was not detrimental in the slightest (she was a chestnut mare btw...)


----------



## Daytona (6 April 2010)

i have been interestedi n one of these and i am waiting for a demo of the jumping one to arrive for me to try, then if i like it they will make me one with extended flaps as i am tall and my mare is only 16hh and cant take a 18" saddle.

But i can really only seem to find good reviews, i can let you know in next couple of weeks what it was like to ride in.

My mare is also "sensitive" so to speak and is very guarded over her back, i am hoping this might solve these issues, although she does not do anything wrong she never really truely relaxes across her back and always feels tight.


----------



## ponypatter (6 April 2010)

hi,

I have both a jumping and a dressage semiflex (very spoilt tb) and a mondial treeless WH (for fat pony). Both go fantastically in them - and the treeless is the only saddle that hasn't given the fat pony back probs (he's had 5!). The semiflex flex at the ponints of the saddle, allowing them to bring their shoulders up more. My Tb moves much much better in these than in a treed or even the treeless. If you are looking second hand try specialist saddles (google) - i got my DR form there although Kay made my jumping saddle as a copy of my old jumping saddle for me as i'm short limbed and fell out of her 'usual' designs. you don't have to get them checked as often either as the point flex and will move in and out as your horse grows and shrinks! Flocking still needs doing though unless you go for a nick dolman enigma which is also built on the semiflex, but has some dudey flocking that doesn't go down (more expensive though!).

hope this helps a bit - I paid for my saddles as I love them and thought that my next horse is likely to be a similar type so they're my saddles for life!


----------



## _jetset_ (8 April 2010)

Just thought I would bump this... hope no one minds.


----------



## palomino_pony (8 April 2010)

Hi
I have a semi flex and I love it. Managed to get one that was only used a couple of times from the chiropractor Annette Penny. Horse goes very well in it. I have a GP that is forward cut so nearer a jump saddle but also use it for dressage. I had some bigger knee blocks made for it. Only thing is the seat is very wide/open - which i wanted and prefer. I know a few people that found it hard to ride and adjust to this type of seat and didn't get on with them. Different to the dressage type saddles with the deep seats and big blocks that "hold" you in the seat (I hate that!) Not the most luxurious comfy seat but makes me ride properly not sit if you know what I mean?
I have found that over the winter I had to use a prolite pad underneath the saddle to lift it a bit as my horse had lost a bit of condition but this is like all saddles. Recently checked and fits fine.
So worth the money (and I think as Kerrilli said I have heard :-( things about Albions and wouldn't touch them but that is just my opinion so don't shoot me down!)

Could you try the one Michael has and see if you get on with it too? PM me if you want any more info.

ETA - my horse is a tense nervy twit who would tell me straight away if it wasn't right.


----------



## mongy46 (27 July 2014)

Can someone please help to explain how a semi flex works?
If it flexes at the front and back when the rider sits won't that put alot of pressure in the middle? 
I have two semi flexes but my osteopath says that the saddle is putting too much pressure behind the saddle and blocking him.
Want to make sure I am doing the right thing before I sell them.


----------

